# même (si) / quoique / bien que + adjectif



## cyaxares_died

Je cherche une manière de mieux m'exprimer dans la phrase suivante. Je veux remplacer le "même si" par quelquechose plus idiomatique en français.

"Les Décembristes jouèrent un rôle non-négligable, même si indirecte, dans la préparation de la conjuration de 1832."

Merci.


----------



## nicolioncelle

".... quoique indirect, dans la conjuration (ou dans la préparation du complot) de 1832"


----------



## tilt

Je ferais l'élision ici : _quoiqu'indirect_.

Ceci dit, _même si indirect_ convient tout à fait. On pourrait aussi employer _bien qu'indirect_.


----------



## v_jazz

question: est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le mot "meme" seulement?
"Les Décembristes jouèrent un rôle non-négligable, *même *indirecte, dans la préparation de la conjuration de 1832"


----------



## tilt

Grammaticalement, une telle construction ne me choque pas, mais je ne crois pas qu'on l'emploierait.
On peut dire *même si *pour atténuer _non-négligeable_, ou *et même *pour le renforcer (_un rôle non-négligable, et même essentiel_, par exemple). Dire seulement *même*, en n'étant ni vraiment l'un ni vraiment l'autre, a un côté maladroit qui me dérange.


----------



## nicolioncelle

Salut v-jazz,

"même si " = quoique, bien que
alors que
" même" surenchère,

par exemple 
" son attitude était étrange, suspecte même"

Les deux n'ont donc pas du tout le même usage.

Nicolas


----------



## djamal 2008

On pourrait utiliser l'expression " quand bien même".


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Je ferais l'élision ici : _quoiqu'indirect_.
> 
> On pourrait aussi employer _bien qu'indirect_.


  Je ferais l'élision aussi.  Et j'allais suggéréer _bien qu'indirect_ avant de te lire. 



djamal 2008 said:


> On pourrait utiliser l'expression " quand bien même".


 _quand bien même indirect_?  Perso, je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## GURB

Bonjour
Tu peux employer un adverbe et dire:* même indirectement*


----------



## Aoyama

Je préfèrerais un verbe ... :
"Les Décembristes jouèrent un rôle non négligable, même *s'il fut* indirect, dans la préparation de la conjuration de 1832."


----------



## djamal 2008

Aoyama said:


> Je préfèrerais un verbe ... :
> "Les Décembristes jouèrent un rôle non négligable, même *s'il fut* indirect, dans la préparation de la conjuration de 1832."



, fût-il indirect, ...
A l'imparfait du subjonctif. On aurait même pas besoin de l'adverbe dans ce cas.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec Djamal.

_Même si_ a deux sens distincts en français :
-"même dans le cas où", "même à supposer que", "même dans l'hypothèse où" (ex : _je t'aimerai toujours, même si un jour tu ne m'aimes plus !_). Il s'agit de l'expression d'une hypothèse.
-"bien que", "quoique" (_même si elle ne m'a jamais aimé, moi je l'ai toujours adorée !_). Il a une valeur adversative.

La tournure _fût-il_ proposée par Djamal ne peut remplacer _même si_ que dans le premier des deux sens (hypothétique). Or clairement, ici, le _même si_ de la phrase de cyaxares died a une valeur adversative.


----------



## Maître Capello

Spontanément, j'aurais dit quelque chose comme :

_Les Décembristes jouèrent un rôle non négligeable__, *quoique de façon* indirecte, dans la conjuration de 1832._

(Il n'y a *pas* de trait d'union entre _non_ et l'adjectif qui suit !)



Gwynplaine said:


> La tournure _fût-il_ proposée par Djamal ne peut remplacer _même si_ que dans le premier des deux sens (hypothétique). Or clairement, ici, le _même si_ de la phrase de cyaxares died a une valeur adversative.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour,

on voit souvent des constructions telles que "quoique passé", "bien qu'énervé", etc. 


Mais peut-on également employer ces constructions s'il s'agit d'un adjectif non déduit d'un verbe. J'ai par exemple trouvé la phrase suivante:

"Quoiqu'ivre, il prit la voiture." ce qui équivaudrait à "Quoiqu'il fût ivre/Tout en étant ivre/Malgré son ivresse, etc."

Ce genre de constructions peut-il s'utiliser ou est-ce une faute?


Merci d'avance


----------



## quinoa

On peut utiliser cette construction.
*Quoique* *pressé*, il prit quand même le temps de ...
Ce livre, *quoique interdit*, connut un grand succès.
*Quoique malade*, il est parti travailler.


----------



## Readomingues

Est-ce que je peux remplacer 'quoique' par 'bien que' dans l'exemple suivant?

'La maison, quoique ancienne, est confortable.'

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## k@t

Readomingues said:


> Est-ce que je peux remplacer 'quoique' par 'bien que' dans l'exemple suivant?


Tout à fait.


----------



## Readomingues

k@t said:


> Tout à fait.


Merci!


----------



## k@t

Je t'en prie. 

Avec _bien que_, il faudra veiller à faire l'élision > _La maison, *bien qu'a*ncienne, est confortable_.


----------

